# New Deposit Found in an Old Mine District



## DarkspARCS (Sep 20, 2020)

Greetings folks!

Had another hit yesterday in striking an untouched gold deposit in a well worked turn of the century mining district close to home!!




This deposit is a hidden deposit buried underground and located close to a former mine. These two samples were collected from the surface that the deposit is buried under as the mineralogies differ from soils on either side of the soil they were located within, making this an intrusive magmatic event, possibly due to plate tectonics. The result?...


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 22, 2020)

That last pic looks more like pyrite to me. Melt some.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Sep 22, 2020)

Platdigger said:


> That last pic looks more like pyrite to me. Melt some.


You're absolutely right Platdigger, I thought it was one of the pictures of that particular ore and I asked Pete about it and he said it was a different ore he'd been processing at the same time I'd began grinding down my ore ... Which revealed the tell tale 24kt coloring of the gold I was working with. Thanx for catching that amigo!

I havent had much time to fire anything lately as Ive had to take my 78 year old mom to the hospital. She has a good chance of having a leg amputated due to it appearing to be dying from an occluded artery.

I will begin the assaying work a.s.a.p.


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 23, 2020)

Wow, I hope she does not lose it. Sorry to hear.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Sep 23, 2020)

Platdigger said:


> Wow, I hope she does not lose it. Sorry to hear.


  mom is 78. I am prepared for her passing to some degree ... As we all end the show eventually. Im praying that the leg will be healed but she took a hard fall on it. One surgery has re established blood flow to its back side. The front side appears to have occlusions in it.

All we can do is the best we can with what life gives us. I have been taking my mind off of it by working the ores I spent time stockpiling in my back yard. It's paying off!

I roasted these two amongst others today. More rewards for time well spent bringing them home...


----------

